# Gaggia Rancilio Steam Wand Replacement



## kinsons (Dec 27, 2009)

Is anyone aware of a how to replace the Gaggia Classic steam wand with the Rancilio document

I have one arriving from happy donkey today and want to get some good advise before I start tinkering

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try this link (no photos there now though)

The instructions are broadly the same for your machine

Next one I do I will document and photograph.

This is a popular modification.


----------



## kinsons (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

The modification is very easy. 5 minutes max.

Removing the threaded nut from the Gaggia wand required flexing it a little so that the nut can be taken around the bend. The original washer remained in so did not need to use the replacement that I bought with it.

Not frothed milk with it yet, although the steam pressure is vastly more than what you get from the Gaggia wand.

I would advice on replacing the rubber thing though as obviously the wand gets very hot.


----------

